# sidecar advice needed-- new bed, new crib!



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

I need some advice on setting up my sidecar arrangement. I'm moving into a new apartment in 2 weeks and we'll be buying a new queen bed and then eventually a new crib. I just wanted to look for ideas before making these purchases so I don't end up making a mistake!

So, our bedroom is small (where we will all 3 be for the next few years). This is our new place: http://www.ahbrooklyn.com/property.p...laytype=rental
there's a picture of the small bedroom there. Yea, I know the apt will be small for all 3 of us, but we ended up sacrificing space for being in an amazing area and being in a really nice, new place.

This is what I imagine. I want to put the crib against the far wall where the window is, then side car that to our bed. Then on the other side there will be a nightstand/dresser and that's about it for the room. When the baby is older if we want the crib or toddler bed separate, we'll put it on the wall near the door and push the bed closer to the window.

So, I want to make sure the bed I buy and crib I buy will work. I know I need a crib that the 4th side can come off. I was also looking at cribs that had a lot of different settings for where the mattress is. I wanted a low bed so that the crib and mattress would be low and there would still be high walls around the crib so when baby got older s/he couldn't climb out.

This is the bed I like:
http://www.cb2.com/family.aspx?c=400&f=3778 (there is maybe an inch or 2 lip on the sides, not 5-6 inches like most platform beds.)
and this is the crib:
http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=3031741 but it's in the color "coffee" which is a similar dark brown/black to the bed.
aha... here it is in coffee:
http://www.buzzillions.com/dz_129143...prises_reviews

is there anything about those 2 that wouldn't work together? I know I might need to get some heavy duty foam for the back of the crib to make the mattress push forward to be tight to the bed. what do you use under the mattress if it is just a little too short and you need it the same level as the bed? how do you attach the crib to the bed, besides just being tight against the wall?

also, i bought this bedding: http://www.babyuniverse.com/genProdu...i_src=14110944

what do you do with the bumpers? can you turn them back and double them up on the 2 short sides? or do you have the cut and sew?

thanks for reading this far!


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I used the bumper for right now in between the mattress and the back of the crib - but if you wanted to use the bumper on the crib itself, you could just double the long side that will be next to your bed back around like so
====
ll____l
BED
Hopefully that comes out right.
Also, we have a queen and you would be amazed the amount of room you have once you have a baby - I don't move in my sleep anymore and so the bed feels so much bigger. DD sometimes starts out the night in her sidecarred crib, but is usually with us. The sidecar is nice though because you don't feel like you have to stay away from the edge for fear the baby will fall off - so it makes the bed feel bigger. I use the sidecar mainly for holding the wipes and diapers and breastpads at the end of the crib and then sometimes DD.

Hope that helps!


----------

